# NewGuy



## Fstede1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi this is Fstede1 and I'am new to this form. My daily driver is a 99 540 with the MSport Pkg. I'm looking for a better than average 3.0Cp.. Any help would be appreaciated. 
Thanks


----------

